# New Sub Forums - Tanning & TRT.



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've made a few changes to the board structure.

The much requested TRT (*Testosterone Replacement Therapy*) forum has been created underneath *Steroid & Testosterone Information*.

*
Muscle Research* has been renamed *Muscle Research Peptides*

There's also a new *Tanning / Melanotan *forum undernath *Personal Care*


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've just moved 125 Melanotan and other tan related threads into the new Tannin section.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/tanning-melanotan/

L


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good job


----------

